# Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson über Snokes Hintergrundgeschichte



## Darkmoon76 (10. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson über Snokes Hintergrundgeschichte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson über Snokes Hintergrundgeschichte*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Schlechte Begründung. Wenn man eine Figur kreiert die maßgeblich in die Kernhandlung involviert ist und unmittelbar mit Haupt-Antagonist wie -Protagonist in Berührung kommt, quasi die Strippen im Hintergrund zieht, dann muss diese doch über ein zumindest ausreichendes Profil in Form einer Vergangenheit oder eines kurzen Anriss seiner Personalie verfügen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan8419 (10. Januar 2018)

Ja stattdessen hat man viel mehr anderen Mist in den Film gepackt.    Ich hatte eher einen Film mit der Qualität von Rouge One erwartet, aber dieser war ja sogar noch schlechter als das erwachen der macht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schlechte Begründung. Wenn man eine Figur kreiert die maßgeblich in die Kernhandlung involviert ist und unmittelbar mit Haupt-Antagonist wie -Protagonist in Berührung kommt, quasi die Strippen im Hintergrund zieht, dann muss diese doch über ein zumindest ausreichendes Profil in Form einer Vergangenheit oder eines kurzen Anriss seiner Personalie verfügen.



Warum muss er das?
Der Imperator hat das doch auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum muss er das?
> Der Imperator hat das doch auch nicht gebraucht.


Natürlich. Vor seiner Bezeichnung als Imperator war er Kanzler Palpatine der Republik - und ein Sith-Lord im Geheimen. Das wurde in den Prequels gut und nachvollziehbar veranschaulicht.

Aber Snoke? Ein 2m großer, vernarbter Typ der mit der dunklen Macht gesegnet ist. That's it.

Sorry, aber das ist so dünn dass man die Figur auch gleich komplett hätte wegstreichen können. Oder zumindest hätte man nicht so tun sollen als dass er so unglaublich geheimnisvoll wäre (wo ja am Ende gar nichts ist).

Ich bin fest der Meinung dass ein Film immer von klar und nachvollziehbar definierten Figuren getragen wird, sowohl auf Seiten der Helden als auch Schurken. Nun, hier hat man bezüglich Snoke schlicht versagt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das wurde in den Prequels gut und nachvollziehbar veranschaulicht.



Ja, aber eben erst in den Prequels, die 20 Jahre später gemacht wurden.
In der Originaltrilogie wusste man über ihn genau so wenig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben erst in den Prequels, die 20 Jahre später gemacht wurden.
> In der Originaltrilogie wusste man über ihn genau so wenig.


Aber auch nur bedingt durch die Dreh-Reihenfolge die Lucas so gewählt hat. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte mehr aus der Figur rausgeholt werden müssen, es sei denn man möchte irgendwann noch einen Lückenfüller zwischen EP6 und EP7 quetschen (was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist). Man hätte sich einfach viel mehr Gedanken über diesen Charakter machen müssen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> einen Lückenfüller zwischen EP6 und EP7 quetschen



Was heißt hier quetschen?
Das ist eine Zeitspanne von 30 Jahren, aus denen man, in welchem Medium auch immer, noch jede Menge machen kann.

Und die Drehreihenfolge lasse ich als Argument kaum gelten.
Auch George Lucas wusste 1977 noch nicht wirklich, was er 1999 mal mit Palpatine anstellen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was heißt hier quetschen?
> Das ist eine Zeitspanne von 30 Jahren, aus denen man, in welchem Medium auch immer, noch jede Menge machen kann.
> 
> Und die Drehreihenfolge lasse ich als Argument kaum gelten.
> Auch George Lucas wusste 1977 noch nicht wirklich, was er 1999 mal mit Palpatine anstellen würde.


Die (Auf)Lösung über "irgendein anderes Medium" halte ich nicht für elegant. Schlicht und ergreifend.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenhummel (10. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube der unterschied zwischen Palpatine und Snoke ist das die Story von Star wars bei Episode 6 zu einem bestimmten Punkt gebracht wurde. Luke war der letzte Jedi. es gab keinen anderen mehr der die Macht nutzen konnte. zumindet keinen von dem man wusste.

Und dann taucht plötzlich Snoke auf. Da fragt man sich schon "Huch wo kam der denn her?" Da wäre eine Erklärung schon irgendwie schön gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die (Auf)Lösung über "irgendein anderes Medium" halte ich nicht für elegant. Schlicht und ergreifend.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wieso anderes Medium ? Wenn man z.B. ein Spin off ala Rogue One über Snoke dreht was halt zwischen Ep. VI und VII spielt ist das doch auch ok, Das Medium (Film) bleibt doch gleich. Es wäre ja nicht so daß man auf Fan Fiction oder einen SW-Roman (möglichst noch EU) ausweichen müßte, wo man als Außenstehender gar nicht weiß, welche man lesen soll u.a. Oder das ganze in einem Spiel erklärt wird, wo man davon ausgehen muß, daß nicht jeder SW-Fan automatisch Gamingfan sein muß. Das fände ich auch suboptimal.

Aber wie willst Du Snokes Vorgeschichte in dem Film unterbringen ? Dann hätten Episode VII und VIII von der Länge je rund 4 h werden müssen. Also warum nicht die Story um Snoke in einem separaten Film alá Han Solo ? Und wie gesagt bei Palpatine hat die Auflösung über seine Vorgeschichte auch fast 20 Jahre gedauert. Und die Info in einem Bildschirmschoner von einem Spiel ist zwar nett. Aber wie gesagt kannst Du nicht davon ausgehen, daß jeder SW-Fan ein Gamer ist und selbst wenn daß er ausgerechnet das Spiel gekauft hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und die Drehreihenfolge lasse ich als Argument kaum gelten.
> Auch George Lucas wusste 1977 noch nicht wirklich, was er 1999 mal mit Palpatine anstellen würde.


Unsinn. Er hatte die übrigen Episoden - auch die Prequels - grob geplant, so steht es auch bei Tante Wiki.

Außerdem ein Fun-Fact:
In der offiziellen SW-Bildschirmschoner-Sammlung von der SW-CD-Collection (in welchen auch X-Wing und Tie-Fighter enthalten ist, so von 1995) war u.a. einer der umfassende Details zu den wichtigsten Charakteren Preis gab, noch bevor die neue Prequel-Trilogie überhaupt gedreht wurde (und sich mit denen decken).

Also bitte... Der alte George wusste sehr wohl was er mit seinen Figuren anstellen wollte. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso anderes Medium ? Wenn man z.B. ein Spin off ala Rogue One über Snoke dreht was halt zwischen Ep. VI und VII spielt ist das doch auch ok, Das Medium (Film) bleibt doch gleich. Es wäre ja nicht so daß man auf Fan Fiction oder einen SW-Roman (möglichst noch EU) ausweichen müßte, wo man als Außenstehender gar nicht weiß, welche man lesen soll u.a.
> 
> Aber wie willst Du Snokes Vorgeschichte in dem Film unterbringen ? Dann hätten Episode VII und VIII von der Länge je rund 4 h werden müssen. Also warum nicht die Story um Snoke in einem separaten Film alá Han Solo ? Und wie gesagt bei Palpatine hat die Auflösung über seine Vorgeschichte auch fast 20 Jahre gedauert.


Genau darum hätte man sich die Mühe machen müssen die Wichtigkeit der Figur genau zu überdenken und nicht (womöglich) später die Lösung in einem erneut-unnötigem Spin-Off zu suchen.

Ich kann ja vieles an der Prequel-Teihe ankreiden, aber wenigstens funktioniert dort die Integrierung und Entwicklung der wichtigsten Charaktere, während nur überflüssiges Beiwerk wie Darth Maul kurz auftauchen und wieder verschwinden.

Snoke aber hat Kylo Ren stark beeinflusst, so wie der Imperator es auxh bei Anakin Skywalker tat. Zu behaupten dass Snokes Rolle unerheblich sei entbehrt jeder Glaubwürdigkeit.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Solange die neue Star Wars Trilogie nicht abgeschlossen ist, kann man eigentlich gar nicht darüber urteilen ob das was mit Snoke passiert ist okay war. Aktuell unbefriedigend - klar. Aber die Trilogie ist noch nicht fertig erzählt. 

Nach der Original Trilogie bis zu den Prequels stand man zwar auch im Dunkeln. Aber die Trilogie war in sich stimmig und ohne Vorgeschichte und musste sie sich an nichts halten. Aber spekuliert wurde auch da doch bestimmt viel. Nur man hat es eben so hingenommen da es davor nichts gab. 

Problem jetzt ist, wie Riesenhummel schreibt, eben die Vorgeschichte. Nach Ep VI gibt es praktisch nur noch Luke als einzigen Machtnutzer. Egal wie groß die Zeitspanne zwischen Ep VI und Ep VII ist, ein bisschen mehr Anschluss an Ep VI hätte es sein dürfen, damit das ganze Star Wars Universum homogener wirkt. So unabhängig kann einfach die neue Trilogie nicht agieren, auch wenn die Regisseure das gern hätten. Dafür wir mit den Charackteren zu viel altes aufgegriffen und Brücken zu den alten Filmen hergestellt. 
Aber wie gesagt, abschließend kann man das wohl nur nach Ep IX beurteilen bzw. Wenn Disney meint fertig zu sein.


----------



## Chaz0r (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben erst in den Prequels, die 20 Jahre später gemacht wurden.
> In der Originaltrilogie wusste man über ihn genau so wenig.



Lucas hatte die Hintergrund Story schon im Kopf. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Imperator zur Zeit der 4-6 Trilogie eher blass war, bevor die Prequels kamen. Das Problem jetzt allerdings ist, dass es vorher keine so richtig bekannte Hintergrundstory gab. Jetzt haben wir aber eine, was die Ausgangssituation zu einer Anderen macht. Wären 7 und 8 jetzt die ersten Star Wars Filme, hätte mich das vermutlich auch weniger gestört. Jetzt aber haben wir den Hintergrund, dass die Rebellen den Krieg gegen das Imperium gewonnen haben, Luke als der letzte Jedi vorhanden war und es plötzlich doch irgendeinen krassen, machtbegabten Typen gibt, der plötzlich aus den Resten des Imperiums wieder einen harten Feind schafft. Und dann plötzlich ist er tot ohne Hintergrund wie das alles passieren konnte. Das muss meiner Meinung nach erzählt werden, das ist sonst schlicht ein riesiges Logikloch.

Dass er grundsätzlich tot ist und damit jetzt der Fokus auf Ben bzw. Kylo Ren geht, ist für mich völlig in Ordnung. Dennoch sind die unerklärten Hintergründe in diesem Fall zu wichtig zum sie zu ignorieren.


----------



## LiquidGravity (10. Januar 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Sauerlandboy79... da wurde viel verschenkt. Zum einen weil Snoke "aus dem nichts" gekommen ist und zum anderen, weil er (zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck) als unfassbar mächtig dargestellt wurde und dann so ein lächerliches Ende findet. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde den Film sehr gut aber das war eine von drei Szenen, die ich total unpassend fand.
Der Unterschied zum Imperator ist für mich übrigens, dass man ihn als "Endgegner" hochgepushed hat und dann in einem grandiosen Finale besiegt hat. Snoke ist einfach so nebenbei gestorben.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die (Auf)Lösung über "irgendein anderes Medium" halte ich nicht für elegant. Schlicht und ergreifend.


Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, ist das die selbe Auflösung wie bei Episode 5/6 bzw 1-3.



			
				Riesenhummel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der unterschied zwischen Palpatine und Snoke ist das die Story von Star wars bei Episode 6 zu einem bestimmten Punkt gebracht wurde. Luke war der letzte Jedi. es gab keinen anderen mehr der die Macht nutzen konnte. zumindest keinen von dem man wusste.
> 
> Und dann taucht plötzlich Snoke auf. Da fragt man sich schon "Huch wo kam der denn her?" Da wäre eine Erklärung schon irgendwie schön gewesen.


Der bestimme Zeitpunkt des Imperator war dann welcher? Als er in IV von Tarkin nur namentlich genannt wurde, als er in V als Holo auftaucht und klar ist das er ein Machtnutzer/Vaders Meister ist, oder als er in VI persönlich da ist? Ich weiß du hast geschrieben VI, aber wie du siehst ist das nicht der Moment seines Erscheinens. 

Machtnutzer gibt es nach jeden Kanon aber immer einige. Die meisten sind nur nicht bekannte Größen des Universums, oder dessen Teil der durch eine Triologie abgedeckt wird. Aus VII haben wir ja auch gelernt, dass Luke zu einer Legende verkommen ist und kaum einer glaubt an so was wie die Macht. Daher finde ich es nicht schwer vorstellbar, dass gleiches auf andere "Zauberer" zutrifft.

Persönlich fand ich die Entscheidung klasse Snoke einfach sterben zu lassen. Das hat man so noch nicht bei SW gesehen und damit gerechnet hat auch keiner. Es macht auch nur Sinn einen Charakter zu durchleuchten, wenn er eine wichtige Rolle als Protagonist oder Antagonist einnimmt. Diese hat Snoke mit dieser Entscheidung nicht mehr inne gehabt und viele wünschen sich anscheinend, das dass anders wäre. Denn ansonsten müsste man ja genauso vehement fordern, dass Phasmas Geschichte aufgedeckt wird und da kräht kaum ein Hahn nach.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon klar. Aber wie gesagt bei Palpatine kam die Auflösung auch erst deutlich später mit Episode I bis III. Warum sollte man jetzt bei gleichen Umgang mit den Charakteren Disneys Umgang mit den SW-Filmen anders werten als die Filme zu Georgies Zeiten ? Da hat sich Georgie für Episode I bis III auch ewig Zeit gelassen. Stattdessen hat er ewig an Ep. IV bis VI herumgeschraubt. So lange bis eine Episode VII die zeitlich näher an Ep. VI hätte spielen können keinen Sinn mehr ergeben hat. So mußte man wegen dem Alter der Darsteller auf ein deutlich späteres Zeitfenster ausweichen.

Und wenn kommt halt ein Spin off. Disney will mit dem SW-Franchise auch Geld verdienen und "plant" halt auch Spin offs mit ein. Halt Han Solo, vermutlich auch eins zu Obi Wan und warum dann nicht über Snoke ? Nach Episode IX ist ja das SW-Universum noch lange nicht tot. Ist nicht sogar eine weitere Trilogie geplant ?

Ein Spin off würde sich ja (als einzige Lösung in dem Fall) anbieten und genügend Raum für Erklärungen und Aufbau der Figur ermöglichen. Ansonsten hätte sich ja Episode VII darum drehen müssen. Was die Trilogie um Rey aber wiederum zerrissen/zerstört hätte.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unsinn. Er hatte die übrigen Episoden - auch die Prequels - grob geplant, so steht es auch bei Tante Wiki.
> 
> Außerdem ein Fun-Fact:
> In der offiziellen SW-Bildschirmschoner-Sammlung von der SW-CD-Collection (in welchen auch X-Wing und Tie-Fighter enthalten ist, so von 1995) war u.a. einer der umfassende Details zu den wichtigsten Charakteren Preis gab, noch bevor die neue Prequel-Trilogie überhaupt gedreht wurde (und sich mit denen decken).
> ...



Vielleicht kommt das alles noch in ähnlicherweise für Snoke. Vielleicht wissen die Drehbuchautoren auch schon genau bescheid. Direkt nach der Ausstrahlung von Ep VI waren diese ganzen Zusatzinfos bestimmt noch nicht verfügbar. Ergo auch tappte man Jahrelang im dunkeln.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unsinn. Er hatte die übrigen Episoden - auch die Prequels - grob geplant, so steht es auch bei Tante Wiki.
> 
> Außerdem ein Fun-Fact:
> In der offiziellen SW-Bildschirmschoner-Sammlung von der SW-CD-Collection (in welchen auch X-Wing und Tie-Fighter enthalten ist, so von 1995) war u.a. einer der umfassende Details zu den wichtigsten Charakteren Preis gab, noch bevor die neue Prequel-Trilogie überhaupt gedreht wurde (und sich mit denen decken).
> ...



Laut seiner eigenen Aussage hatte Hackel-Georg ein grobes Konzept für die Figuren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht das auch so in Wiki. Das kann aber auch einiges Bedeuten zum Beispiel eine Serviette auf der steht "Vader ist cool und hat ne coole Vergangenheit #Obi-Verrat". Die Collection ist wie du schreibst von 1995. George hat 1993 bereits bekannt gegeben die Sequels drehen zu wollen.....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir aber eine, was die Ausgangssituation zu einer Anderen macht. Wären 7 und 8 jetzt die ersten Star Wars Filme, hätte mich das vermutlich auch weniger gestört. Jetzt aber haben wir den Hintergrund, dass die Rebellen den Krieg gegen das Imperium gewonnen haben, Luke als der letzte Jedi vorhanden war und es plötzlich doch irgendeinen krassen, machtbegabten Typen gibt, der plötzlich aus den Resten des Imperiums wieder einen harten Feind schafft. Und dann plötzlich ist er tot ohne Hintergrund wie das alles passieren konnte. Das muss meiner Meinung nach erzählt werden, das ist sonst schlicht ein riesiges Logikloch.



Ihr tut alle so, als wäre das plötzlich, quasi mit einem Fingerschnippen passiert.
Zwischen E6 und E7 liegen aber 30 (!!) unerzählte Jahre.

Und nur weil die Jedi glauben, Luke wäre der letzte ihrer Art, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es überhaupt keine Machtnutzer mehr in der Galaxie gibt.
Das Urteilsvermögen der Jedi war ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit nicht das beste. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass allein schon die Existenz von Leia jede Aussage Luke sei der letzte Machtnutzer ad absurdum führt.)


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere bestand das Konzept von EP7 irgendwo so aus 4 Seiten oder 4 Sätzen

Der ganz Große Grundfehler ist halt einfach, dass die Leute sich so einbilden dass es jemals irgendwann mal so einen Masterplan über 9 Filme gab den sich der Lucas Schorsch da 76/77 in seiner Butze in Modesto mal ausgedacht hat,
Bei Allerliebe zu Star Wars, aber das ist halt nicht Herr der Ringe 

Und ja, man darf Machtnutzer nicht gleich mit den Jedi/Sith gleichsetzen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ihr tut alle so, als wäre das plötzlich, quasi mit einem Fingerschnippen passiert.
> Zwischen E6 und E7 liegen aber 30 (!!) unerzählte Jahre.
> 
> Und nur weil die Jedi glauben, Luke wäre der letzte ihrer Art, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es überhaupt keine Machtnutzer mehr in der Galaxie gibt.
> Das Urteilsvermögen der Jedi war ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit nicht das beste. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass allein schon die Existenz von Leia jede Aussage Luke sei der letzte Machtnutzer ad absurdum führt.)



Wenn wir es GANZ genau betrachten war Luke (vor Rey) aber der letzte AUSGEBILDETE Jedi. Sicherlich mögen noch andere Machtbegabte im SW-Universum versprengt sein, aber das sind nur "ungeschliffene Diamanten", um es mal metaphorisch auszudrücken. Sie verfügen über die Macht, wissen es jedoch nicht (siehe Rey) oder oder ahnen es zwar, können diese jedoch nicht vollkommen beherrschen.

Und nur wenn einer zu diesen Machtbegabten gehört ist er nicht automatisch ein Jedi. Ich meine: Wozu sonst wurden die Jedi-Akademien und -Tempel gegründet? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Spekulatius: Deshalb ja Snoke auf der dunklen (weil verführerischen) Seite, da er nicht ausgebildet ist ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb ja Snoke auf der dunklen (weil verführerischen) Seite, da er nicht ausgebildet ist ?


Du stellst gerade eine (!) von vielen (!!) interessanten Snoke-Fragen auf die wir alle seit EP7 Antworten gewartet hatten... Verstehst du jetzt vielleicht warum mich diese billige und abrupte "So, er ist weg, er stand eh im Weg"-Argumentation tierisch wurmt? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn wir es GANZ genau betrachten war Luke (vor Rey) aber der letzte AUSGEBILDETE Jedi.



Auch das halte ich für völligen Quark.
Luke auch nur annähernd als ausgebildeten Jedi zu bezeichnen, ist doch ein völliger Hohn für die Jedi-Lehren.
Er hat ein paar Wochen bei einem senilen Yoda im Sumpf verbracht. Da hat er sicher einiges über die Macht gelernt, aber nie im Leben eine voll umfängliche Jedi-Ausbildung erhalten.
Eine der angesprochenen Jedi-Tempel/Akademien hat er nie besucht.
Konnte eh noch nie verstehen, wieso dieser unausgebildete Bengel als der mächtigste Jedi aller Zeiten angesehen wird. So ein Blödsinn.

Davon mal abgesehen, interessiert es die Dunkle Seite wenig, was die Jedi glauben.
Die Jedi haben auch geglaubt die Sith seien ausgerottet und nicht gemerkt, dass sie sich unter ihrer Nase breit gemacht haben.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

Dathomirhexen?
Miraluka als ganzes, machtsensitives Volk
Category:Force-based organizations | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Es gab schon eine ganze Reihe anderer Machtorden, nur die Jedi waren halt DER größte Orden von allen und wenn einer nur auf einem Planten begrenzt war, dann war der schon winzig bei einer ganzen Galaxie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auch das halte ich für völligen Quark.
> Luke auch nur annähernd als ausgebildeten Jedi zu bezeichnen, ist doch ein völliger Hohn für die Jedi-Lehren.
> Er hat ein paar Wochen bei einem senilen Yoda im Sumpf verbracht. Da hat er sicher einiges über die Macht gelernt, aber nie im Leben eine voll umfängliche Jedi-Ausbildung erhalten.
> Eine der angesprochenen Jedi-Tempel/Akademien hat er nie besucht.
> Konnte eh noch nie verstehen, wieso dieser unausgebildete Bengel als der mächtigste Jedi aller Zeiten angesehen wird. So ein Blödsinn.


Du kannst es ruhig als Blödsinn abtun, und ja, man kann dies hinterfragen, dennoch hat Yoda ihn im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten unterrichtet und vor seinem Tod selbst ausgesagt dass Lukes Ausbildung abgeschlossen sei. Und mehr noch, ich zitiere:
"Luke, wenn ich diese Welt verlassen hab, der letzte der Jedi du wirst sein." 

Und was hat Luke bei Rey gemacht? Noch weniger, sondern ihr drei bloße Lektionen erteilt. Hat bei ihr aber auch gereicht um einen verschütteten Höhleneingang mit der Macht freigeräumen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## moeykaner (10. Januar 2018)

The Last Jedi war nen schlechtes Script, welches mehr Wert auf politische Statements und weniger auf ne gute Story und interessante Charaktere gelegt hat.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und was hat Luke bei Rey gemacht? Noch weniger, sondern ihr drei bloße Lektionen erteilt. Hat bei ihr aber auch gereicht um einen verschütteten Höhleneingang mit der Macht freigeräumen.



Das stört mich viel mehr an der neuen Trilogie. Plötzlich wirft jeder mit Mega krassen MachtTricks um sich. Kylo hält einen Blasterschuss in der Luft, Rey kann ohne Training schon mega viel, Lukes Machtprojektion, Leia im Weltall... Wir haben in den vergangen Filmen Jedi Meister und Sith Lords gesehen und keiner hat solche Tricks angwendet. Klar, nur weil etwas noch nicht da war heißt das nicht ,dass das nicht geht. Aber ein geschmäckle hat das schon. Vor allem bei Rey und Kylo. Kylo seh ich nämlich nicht als fertig/mega gut ausgebildet an, so wie Rey ihm die Stirn geboten hat.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn wir es GANZ genau betrachten war Luke (vor Rey) aber der letzte AUSGEBILDETE Jedi. Sicherlich mögen noch andere Machtbegabte im SW-Universum versprengt sein, aber das sind nur "ungeschliffene Diamanten", um es mal metaphorisch auszudrücken. Sie verfügen über die Macht, wissen es jedoch nicht (siehe Rey) oder oder ahnen es zwar, können diese jedoch nicht vollkommen beherrschen.
> 
> Und nur wenn einer zu diesen Machtbegabten gehört ist er nicht automatisch ein Jedi. Ich meine: Wozu sonst wurden die Jedi-Akademien und -Tempel gegründet?
> .....
> Und was hat Luke bei Rey gemacht? Noch weniger, sondern ihr drei bloße Lektionen erteilt



Was ist dann aber zum Beispiel mit den Dathomirhexen? Sie sind kanonisch, sind ausgebildete Machtnutzer und organisiert. 
Rey hat im übrigen  die Jedilehren, die Luke für verbrannt hält,  im Falken. Das sieht man ein paar Sekunden vor Schluss. Daher ist es halt problemlos möglich, eine mindestens genauso qualifizierte Ausbildung wie Luke durchläuft.

Ein Off-Topic Funfact den ich auch erst vor kurzem gelernt habe. Als Jyn in RO im imperialen Archiv die Forschungspläne durchgeht und sie laut aufzählt, ist ein experimentelles Hyperraumortungssystem dabei.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

moeykaner schrieb:


> The Last Jedi war nen schlechtes Script, welches mehr Wert auf politische Statements und weniger auf ne gute Story und interessante Charaktere gelegt hat.



Oh weh, schau nie die alten Filme, du wirst da Böse überrascht werden 
zumindest kann man davon mal ausgehen nach dieser Aussage EP8 dein erster SW Film war


----------



## Rabowke (10. Januar 2018)

@slb79
Ich glaub du verstehst hier ein wenig was falsch, Matthias sprach davon das Luke kein vollständig ausgebildeter Jedi ist. Das er die Macht nutzen kann, geschenkt. Das gleiche ist bei Rey der Fall, kann die Macht nutzen, aber eben nicht so wie es ein vollständig ausgebildeter Jedi könnte ...


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Luke ist zwar Jedi und doch nicht. Du hast zwar alles was zu lernen ist gelernt aber den Status Jedi mußt Du jedes mal neu durch Dein Verhalten und Auftreten bestätigen. Der Charakter muß gefestigt sein. Etwas was Dir kein Lehrer/Ausbilder beibringen kann. Deswegen wäre ja Luke beinahe auf die dunkle Seite abgerutscht als er seinen Zorn freie Bahn gelassen hatte. Die Macht so zu nutzen, daß diese nicht korrumpiert ist wohl die schwerste Übung darunter.

Von daher braucht er Rey nicht viel beibringen. Das schwierigste muß Rey selbst erkennen. Jedes mal bei jeder Begegnung ihren Charakter festigen und vor Angriffen jedweder Art gefeit sein. Und wenn sie in Form von Freundlichkeit herüberkommen. Das ist wohl das Hauptproblem. Etwas was man anderen nicht lernen kann. Etwas was man für sich selbst herausfinden muß und selbst damit umgehen muß.

Deshalb gibt es wohl nicht nur die dunkle und helle Seite sondern auch eine Zwischenform. Wie beim menschlichen Charakter.


----------



## christyan (10. Januar 2018)

Ah ha... Das Wort "Dramaturgie" in den Mund zu nehmen halte ich für ebenso mutig, wie die Entscheidung Snoke unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen. Ich für meinen Teil verstehe weder den Sinn von Finn, noch den von Rose - diese Charaktere sind eindimensional, lieblos und hatten keinen Nutzen. Charaktere wie Snoke, aber auch z.B. R2, Admiral Ackbar (durch einen Nebensatz getötet), ein um Han trauernder Luke (war ja nur der beste Kumpel der vom Ex-Schüler ermordet wurde... easy, auf sowas muss man nicht eingehen...), oder in meinen Augen auch Phasma (die einzige Imperiale die wenigstens noch Badass-Charakter hatte) hätten sehr viel mehr Screentime verdient! Hätte ich tausend mal lieber gesehen als 20 Aufnahmen aus verschiedenen Kamerawinkeln, welche das Schneckenrennen um ausgehenden Treibstoff zeigen, bzw. die unnötige und lieblose Mission auf Canto Bight. Dramaturgisch war Platz. Man hat nur interessante Charaktere, die hätten beleuchtet werden können, gegen die Asiaten- und Starkpigmentiertenquote ausgetauscht, um den Film u.a. wohl auch in Asien besser verkaufen zu können. Die Episoden, um die neuen und alten Figuren der neuen Trilogie, sind für mich herzlos und platt geschrieben. Kann man den Prequels an manchen Stellen sicherlich auch anlasten, - aber hier ist der Mangel an Fanservice beklagenswert!


----------



## Rabowke (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Das stört mich viel mehr an der neuen Trilogie. Plötzlich wirft jeder mit Mega krassen MachtTricks um sich. Kylo hält einen Blasterschuss in der Luft, Rey kann ohne Training schon mega viel, Lukes Machtprojektion, Leia im Weltall... Wir haben in den vergangen Filmen Jedi Meister und Sith Lords gesehen und keiner hat solche Tricks angwendet. Klar, nur weil etwas noch nicht da war heißt das nicht ,dass das nicht geht. Aber ein geschmäckle hat das schon. Vor allem bei Rey und Kylo. Kylo seh ich nämlich nicht als fertig/mega gut ausgebildet an, so wie Rey ihm die Stirn geboten hat.


... wobei man schon behaupten könnte, dass Kylo einen Lehrer hatte: Snoke. Dieser könnte ihn schon "ordentlich" ausgebildet haben.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Das stört mich viel mehr an der neuen Trilogie. Plötzlich wirft jeder mit Mega krassen MachtTricks um sich. Kylo hält einen Blasterschuss in der Luft, Rey kann ohne Training schon mega viel, Lukes Machtprojektion, Leia im Weltall... Wir haben in den vergangen Filmen Jedi Meister und Sith Lords gesehen und keiner hat solche Tricks angwendet. Klar, nur weil etwas noch nicht da war heißt das nicht ,dass das nicht geht. Aber ein geschmäckle hat das schon. Vor allem bei Rey und Kylo. Kylo seh ich nämlich nicht als fertig/mega gut ausgebildet an, so wie Rey ihm die Stirn geboten hat.



Ist ein Schuss in der Luft halten krasser als mehrere Schüsse mit der Hand zu absorbieren?
Ist eine Machtprojektion krasser als wenn man als "Geist" zurückkehrt?
Leia ist einfach nur cheese, das gebe ich zu.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei man schon behaupten könnte, dass Kylo einen Lehrer hatte: Snoke. Dieser könnte ihn schon "ordentlich" ausgebildet haben.



Das stimmt, er wurde von Snoke ausgebildet. Aber Snoke hat glaub ich in Teil VII erwähnt, dass seine Ausbildung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, oder täusch ich mich da? 
Entweder zeigt das Duell von Rey und Kylo das Kylo schlecht/nicht vollständig ausgebildet ist/war oder das Rey ohne Training noch viel mächtiger im Umgang mit der Macht ist als ohnehin schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @slb79
> Ich glaub du verstehst hier ein wenig was falsch, Matthias sprach davon das Luke kein vollständig ausgebildeter Jedi ist. Das er die Macht nutzen kann, geschenkt. Das gleiche ist bei Rey der Fall, kann die Macht nutzen, aber eben nicht so wie es ein vollständig ausgebildeter Jedi könnte ...


Du auch an Yodas Worten zweifeln du tust? [emoji50] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ist ein Schuss in er Luft halten krasser als mehrere Schüsse mit der Hand zu absorbieren?
> Ist eine Machtprojektion krasser als wenn man als "Geist" zurückkehrt?
> Leia ist einfach nur cheese, das gebe ich zu.



Schüße mit der Hand absorbieren? Wo kam das vor? 

Naja gut, dann ist die Machtprojektion und als Geist zurückkehren gleichwertig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Das stimmt, er wurde von Snoke ausgebildet. Aber Snoke hat glaub ich in Teil VII erwähnt, dass seine Ausbildung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, oder täusch ich mich da?
> Entweder zeigt das Duell von Rey und Kylo entweder das Kylo schlecht/nicht vollständig ausgebildet ist/war oder das Rey ohne Training noch viel mächtiger im Umgang mit der Macht ist als ohnehin schon.


Und nicht zu vergessen was Snoke selbst ausgesprochen hat:
"Du bist nur ein Kind mit einer Maske."

Spricht auch nicht gerade dafür dass Kylo den "Vollständig ausgebildet"-Status ansatzweise erreicht hätte. Dem stand doch ohnehin seine fehlende Selbstbeherrschung im Weg. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du auch an Yodas Worten zweifeln du tust? [emoji50] [emoji1]



Bedenkt man seinen mentalen und physischen Zustand zu diesen Zeitpunkt, auch nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Wie gesagt Luke war Jedi soweit man ausbilden kann. Der Rest ist Lebenserfahrung und ein ständiger Kampf mit dem eigenen Charakter würde ich so interpretieren. Etwas was Dir keine Akademie und Schule ausreichend beibringen kann. Das ist eine Frage vom eigenen Charakter und Intellekt und Deinen eigenem ethischen Kompaß.

Deswegen auch Lukes Prüfung im dunklen Wald. Wo Yoda sinngemäß sagte: "Du findest dort nur das, was Du selber mitbringst."

Fragen wie Wann greife ich wen wie an ? Greife ich überhaupt an oder verteidige ich mich nur ? Was ist wann legitim ? Ich denke das Grundkonstrukt/Fähigkeiten hatte Luke drauf. Wie er diese kanalisiert/damit umgeht und wann gegen wen und wie einsetzt muß er selbst herausfinden. Ähnlich bei Rey.

Einige muß man sicher auch mehr schulen. Die weniger Energie in sich haben. Die zwar Fähigkeiten besitzen sich diesen aber nicht bewußt sind und diese nur unkontrolliert abgeben können. Dort dauert die Schulung länger. Nicht jeder ist hier gleich. Rey und Luke sind wahrscheinlich zwei von extrem wenigen Ausnahmen, die weniger Ausbildung benötigten.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Schüße mit der Hand absorbieren? Wo kam das vor?
> 
> Naja gut, dann ist die Machtprojektion und als Geist zurückkehren gleichwertig.



Episode 5 als Vader Han und Leia zum Essen einlädt.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du auch an Yodas Worten zweifeln du tust? [emoji50] [emoji1]



Yoda war jetzt auch so 23 Jahre auf einem Sumpfplaneten und ich glaube nicht das man sich 83 so gedanken um sowas wie Rebels gemacht hat und auch da ist halt die Frage wie sehr all die Überlebenden von Order 66 dann auch noch so wirkliche Jedi sind


----------



## moeykaner (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auch das halte ich für völligen Quark.
> Luke auch nur annähernd als ausgebildeten Jedi zu bezeichnen, ist doch ein völliger Hohn für die Jedi-Lehren.
> Er hat ein paar Wochen bei einem senilen Yoda im Sumpf verbracht. Da hat er sicher einiges über die Macht gelernt, aber nie im Leben eine voll umfängliche Jedi-Ausbildung erhalten.
> Eine der angesprochenen Jedi-Tempel/Akademien hat er nie besucht.
> ...



Nur die Filme betrachtet ist eigentlich alles was die Jedi betrifft ziemlich unausgereift dargestellt, ohne die ganze Bücher drumherum. 
In meiner Vorstellung war für mich immer klar, dass Yoda und Obi-Wan Luke nach ihrem Tod einfach weiter ausgebildet haben. Was sollte sie daran hindern jeden Tag, als Geist zu erscheinen und ihr Wissen weiter zu geben?
Ich wüsste nicht in welchem der Filme auf die Ausbildungsdauer von Jedi eingegangen wird?
Die ganze Darstellung der Macht in den neuen Filmen gefällt mir auch nicht. Die neuen Machtnutzer sind auf einmal so richtig oberkrass und sind darin nicht ausgebildet worden? Das ergibt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn und die Darstellung der Macht ist jetzt nur so krass, damit man den ganzen Superheldenfilmen etwas entgegen zu setzen hat. Denn die heutigen Kids schockst du nicht mehr mit nem Forcechoke oder nen paar Blitzen. Im Prinzip ist es ja nichts schlechtes neue Dinge zu implementieren, aber wie sie es momentan machen gefällt mir leider gar nicht und ist meiner Meinung nach in keiner Weise glaubwürdig dargestelllt.


----------



## moeykaner (10. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh weh, schau nie die alten Filme, du wirst da Böse überrascht werden
> zumindest kann man davon mal ausgehen nach dieser Aussage EP8 dein erster SW Film war



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich mein Satz impliziert, dass das bei den alten Filmen nicht auch so war?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Das ist wohl auch ein Punkt. Auch wenn zu Lukes Zeiten das Thema Ausbildung nicht wirklich ausufernd dargestellt war (auch weil es wohl dem Film nicht zuträglich gewesen wäre, daher ja auch gewisse Zeitsprünge während Lukes Aufenthalt bei Yoda).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht in welchem der Filme auf die Ausbildungsdauer von Jedi eingegangen wird?



Das wird doch in den Prequels immer mal wieder thematisiert.
Da ist ein 10jähriger Anakin schon zu alt, um mit der Ausbildung zu beginnen.
Der 25jährige Obi-Wan ist noch Padawan und steht gerade erst davor zum Jedi-Ritter ernannt zu werden.


----------



## Chaz0r (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ihr tut alle so, als wäre das plötzlich, quasi mit einem Fingerschnippen passiert.
> Zwischen E6 und E7 liegen aber 30 (!!) unerzählte Jahre.
> 
> Und nur weil die Jedi glauben, Luke wäre der letzte ihrer Art, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es überhaupt keine Machtnutzer mehr in der Galaxie gibt.
> Das Urteilsvermögen der Jedi war ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit nicht das beste. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass allein schon die Existenz von Leia jede Aussage Luke sei der letzte Machtnutzer ad absurdum führt.)



"Zwischen E6 und E7 liegen aber 30 (!!) *unerzählte* Jahre."

Ich habe da mein Problem mal fett markiert. Man muss nicht alles erzählen. Es ist auch Okay, dass Snoke keine tiefere Rolle in der Trilogie bekommt.  Aber in einem der Filme so ein Viertel Stündchen wer er ist, wo er her kommt usw. wäre ja wohl drinnen gewesen.

Wenn es nur darum geht eine Random Figur zu nehmen, die die First Order aufbaut, hätte man auch sowas nehmen können wie einen Tarkin-Verschnitt. Normaler Typ, gut Einfluss, nicht unbedingt so besonders, aber schon autoritär.

Aber man hat einen sehr fancy gemachten Charakter dafür gebaut, der extrem mächtig wirkt, der ohne Hintergrund dann doch wieder weg ist. Das passt für mich einfach nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Da wären wir bei locker flockig 20 Jahren + x regulärem Ausbildungszeitraum für einen Jedi. Luke war bei Yoda auf dem Sumpfplaneten wie lange ? 2, 3 Monate wenn überhaupt ? So richtig wurde das nicht thematisiert aber Jahr/e waren es definitiv nicht. Was dann wiederum ein grober Widerspruch zur Aussage in Ep. 1 wäre, wo ein Anakin mit 5 Jahren bereits zu alt wäre.

Anders herum war Luke damals doch nicht zu alt mit dem Beginn der Ausbildung ? Und der war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt wie alt ? 20, 22 Jahre ? Jedenfalls wesentlich und erheblich älter als Anakin zu Beginn seiner Ausbildung gewesen war. Und der war angeblich bereits mit 5 schon zu alt für den Start der Jedi-Ausbildung ? Was bedeuten würde, daß Luke quasi 70-80 % der Jedi-Ausbildungszeit gar nicht dabei gewesen wäre und mal eben salopp formuliert kurz vor dem Examen mal so eben einsteigt um nur die Prüfungsphase mitzumachen ?

Selbst Georgieboy hat in seinen beiden Trilogien die Dinge/Fakten so ge-/verdreht wie er sie gerade gebraucht hatte. Mal so mal so. Eine richtige Konstanz bei den Fakten war da auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Yoda war jetzt auch so 23 Jahre auf einem Sumpfplaneten und ich glaube nicht das man sich 83 so gedanken um sowas wie Rebels gemacht hat und auch da ist halt die Frage wie sehr all die Überlebenden von Order 66 dann auch noch so wirkliche Jedi sind


Über die Definition eines echten Jedi kann man jetzt gern und ausgiebig lang diskutieren, über den Verbleib der restlichen Jedis zu Zeiten Obi-Wan/Yoda geben auch die Classic-Filme keine Auskunft, außer dass Old-Obi Luke gegenüber zu verstehen gibt dass sein Orden so gut wie ausgerottet sei.

Aber um nochmal auf Luke zurückzukommen:
Er war, wenn man es so sagen kann,  quasi der letzte Erbe des Jedi-Ordens, halbe oder 3/4-Ausbildung hin oder her. Da nahezu keiner der alten Jedi überlebt hat gibt aber nunmal niemanden mehr der über seinen womöglich unberechtigten Jedi-Stand richten kann oder deswegen beschämt sein könnte. Außer die Machtgeister, von denen nur Obi und Yoda aktiv ins Geschehen nach ihrem Tod eingegriffen haben. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Episode 5 als Vader Han und Leia zum Essen einlädt.



Ah, okay. Mea culpa. 

Hab die Szene grad angesehen und mir sind dann einige Erläuterungen zu Vaders Rüstung eingefallen, die ich witzigerweise vor kurzem hier gelesen habe: https://imgur.com/gallery/rWbfn4N



> Darth Vaders's right glove that covered his cybernetic hand was constructed using Skere Kaan's indestructible Sith amulets. The gloves, or gauntlets, were also made of a Micronized Mandalorian iron weave to protect Vader against glancing lightsaber blows,* as well as deflecting a direct hit from a blaster bolt*



Und mit welcher Hand blockt er die Schüße ab? Mit der rechten.   Also nicht direkt ein Macht Trick. Ich lass mir aber eingehen, das seine schnelle Reaktion und die richtige Position für die Hand der Macht zu verdanken war.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Außer die Machtgeister, von denen nur Obi und Yoda aktiv ins Geschehen nach ihrem Tod eingegriffen haben.



Da fällt mir ein, in Ep III hat doch Yoda zu Obi Wan gesagt, er hätte ein paar Übungen für ihn um mit Qui Gon Jinn in Kontakt zu treten. 
Also müsste Qui Gon ja auch ein Macht Geist sein. Schade das er sich nie hat blicken lassen oder das man ihn nicht am Ende von Ep VI eingebaut hat wo Obi, Ani und Yoda als Geister nebeneinander stehen.
Aber wahrscheinlich hat er sich aus dem Staub gemacht nach seiner tollen Einschätzung zu Anakin.


----------



## riesenwiesel (10. Januar 2018)

Eine Hintergrundgeschichte hätte ich jetzt zu Snoke gar nicht unbedingt gebraucht, auch wenn ich die Erklärung schon arg schlecht finde.

Sorgen macht mir allerdings, dass die "Böse"-Seite jetzt in Episode 9 rein führungstechnisch extrem mager besetzt ist. Ben Swolo ist für mich einfach nur ein zweitklassiger Bösewicht.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Hand blockt er die Schüße ab? Mit der rechten.   Also nicht direkt ein Macht Trick. Ich lass mir aber eingehen, das seine schnelle Reaktion und die richtige Position für die Hand der Macht zu verdanken war.



alternativ kann man auch Episode 2 nehmen wo Yoda die Machtblitze einfach so wegsteckt, abgesehen davon ist es Fraglich wie sehr die Blasterschüsse jetzt nur vom Metal absorbiert wurde



riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir allerdings, dass die "Böse"-Seite jetzt in Episode 9 rein führungstechnisch extrem mager besetzt ist. Ben Swolo ist für mich einfach nur ein zweitklassiger Bösewicht.



Ja, aber wen hat man vorher gesehen? >_<
so neben Vader und Impi hatte man die Größte Ansammlung an Führungspersonal On-Screen auch nur im Todesstern Konfi in Teil 1 und davon wurden auch alle zerbröselt bis auf Vader und Ohne die anderen Filme wüsste man da auch nicht, dass der Imperator in Star Wars auch nur was anderes als  irgendeine Strohpuppe ist, was er sogar eigentlich zu der Zeit noch war!

Man hat danach auch nur so immer 2-3 Leute gesehen, z.B. Piett und Jerjerrod über Endor, was aber auch mal daran liegt dass ZU viele Figuren einzuführen dann nur dafür sorgt, dass die kaum Screentime haben, anderen die selbige wegnehmen und Schauspieler Geld kosten, ich meine siehe die Zwerge in der Hobbit


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> alternativ kann man auch Episode 2 nehmen wo Yoda die Machtblitze einfach so wegsteckt, abgesehen davon ist es Fraglich wie sehr die Blasterschüsse jetzt nur vom Metal absorbiert wurde



Ich glaub ich geh mal die alten Filme noch mal schauen.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Eine Hintergrundgeschichte hätte ich jetzt zu Snoke gar nicht unbedingt gebraucht, auch wenn ich die Erklärung schon arg schlecht finde.
> 
> Sorgen macht mir allerdings, dass die "Böse"-Seite jetzt in Episode 9 rein führungstechnisch extrem mager besetzt ist. Ben Swolo ist für mich einfach nur ein zweitklassiger Bösewicht.



das mit dem dünn besetzt hab ich auch befürchtet.vieleicht bekommen wir ja in EP9 endlich mal was von den knights of ren zusehen.als zweitklassigen bösewicht empfind ich matt äh kylo allerdings nich..find den jetzt schon cooler als die mies gespielte anakin-version.außerdem,,wo anakin noch dem rockzipfel seiner mutti hinterher geheult hat,hat ben solo seinen eigenen alten gekillt...von daher auch jetzt schon böser,dunkler als anakin es je war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> außerdem,,wo anakin noch dem rockzipfel seiner mutti hinterher geheult hat,hat ben solo seinen eigenen alten gekillt...von daher auch jetzt schon böser,dunkler als anakin es je war.


Ähäm... Schon vergessen dass Ani die ganzen Kinder-Padawans kaltblütig niedergestreckt hat? 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> das mit dem dünn besetzt hab ich auch befürchtet.vieleicht bekommen wir ja in EP9 endlich mal was von den knights of ren zusehen.als zweitklassigen bösewicht empfind ich matt äh kylo allerdings nich..find den jetzt schon cooler als die mies gespielte anakin-version.außerdem,,wo anakin noch dem rockzipfel seiner mutti hinterher geheult hat,hat ben solo seinen eigenen alten gekillt...von daher auch jetzt schon böser,dunkler als anakin es je war.



Aber dieses böse von Kylo wirkt irgendwie gespielt. Als würde jedem zeigen wollen das er doch so viel böser ist als Vader. 
Ich glaube die Verehrung von Vader, welche in Ep VII kurz Thema war, und das er mit seiner Maske (die ja sehr cool ist) einen auf Vader machen will (Snoke rüffelt ihn ja sogar deswegen) hat seinem Auftreten eher geschaded. Das führt eben zu dem Eindruck, dass er auf Teufel komm raus Vader toppen will.
Und innerlich hin und hergerissen ist er auch nach wie vor. Als er in Ep VIII die Kommandobrücke mit seiner Mutter beschiesen konnte, hat gezögert. (War die Szene wodurch Leia im Weltall gelandet ist)


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähäm... Schon vergessen dass Ani die ganzen Kinder-Padawans kaltblütig niedergestreckt hat?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



zu denen hatte er aber null bezug.das waren im grunde die jedis(feinde) von morgen.seine eigenen eltern umzulegen is dann doch noch mal was anderes


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähäm... Schon vergessen dass Ani die ganzen Kinder-Padawans kaltblütig niedergestreckt hat?



Zu dem Zeitpunkt war Anakin sogar noch jünger als Ben es beim Mord an seinem Vater war.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Aber dieses böse von Kylo wirkt irgendwie gespielt. Als würde jedem zeigen wollen das er doch so viel böser ist als Vader.
> Ich glaube die Verehrung von Vader, welche in Ep VII kurz Thema war, und das er mit seiner Maske (die ja sehr cool ist) einen auf Vader machen will (Snoke rüffelt ihn ja sogar deswegen) hat seinem Auftreten eher geschaded. Das führt eben zu dem Eindruck, dass er auf Teufel komm raus Vader toppen will.



naja bis kurz vor ende des letzten teils,war er ja auch noch innerlich zerrissen.das hat snoke auch ausgenutzt,bis er sich dann kurz vor schluss entgültig für die dunkle seite entschieden hat.klar wird vader ursprünglich der antrieb gewesen sein,das er deswegen seinen alten umgebracht hat ,glaub ich jetzt aber nich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt war Anakin sogar noch jünger als Ben es beim Mord an seinem Vater war.


Da in keinem einzigen Film Genaueres über das jeweilige Alter ausgesagt wurde:
Wie alt sollen denn beide zur jeweiligen Tat gewesen sein?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

macht das n unterschied wie alt man is,wenn man seine eltern umbringt?  man könnte das ganze sogar umdrehen und sagen,das anakin als jüngerer die tragweite noch nich so ganz bewusst war  wenn er noch keine 21 war,wärs eh unter jugendstrafrecht gefallen


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da in keinem einzigen Film Genaueres über das jeweilige Alter ausgesagt wurde:
> Wie alt sollen denn beide zur jeweiligen Tat gewesen sein?



Anakin ist 41 BBY geboren, die Order 66 wurde im Jahre 19 BBY erteilt.
Somit war Anakin zu diesem Zeitpunkt 22 Jahre alt.

Ben Solo wurde 5 ABY geboren, Han Solo wurde von ihm im Jahre 34 ABY getötet. 
Ben ist zu diesen Zeitpunkt also 29 Jahre alt.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Anakin ist 41 BBY geboren, die Order 66 wurde im Jahre 19 BBY erteilt.
> Somit war Anakin zu diesem Zeitpunkt 22 Jahre alt.
> 
> Ben Solo wurde 5 ABY geboren, Han Solo wurde von ihm im Jahre 34 ABY getötet.
> Ben ist zu diesen Zeitpunkt also 29 Jahre alt.



na mensch,das is natürlich n unterschied


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> macht das n unterschied wie alt man is,wenn man seine eltern umbringt?  man könnte das ganze sogar umdrehen und sagen,das anakin als jüngerer die tragweite noch nich so ganz bewusst war [emoji14] wenn er noch keine 21 war,wärs eh unter jugendstrafrecht gefallen


Jugendstrafrecht?! Pff... Beide Arme und Beine wegsäbeln und gut ist.  


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jugendstrafrecht?! Pff... Beide Arme und Beine wegsäbeln und gut ist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



moment,da war doch was...karma is a ***


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Beide Arme und Beine wegsäbeln und gut ist.



"You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them! Bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness! You were my brother Anakin! I loved you!"


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Auch die Geschichte wie aus einem guten ein böser wird ist bei Anakin viel besser als bei Kylo. 
Die Angst Anakins vom Tod seiner Frau wird durch die dunkle Seite ausgenutzt. Da steckt echt viel Tragik und Dramaturgie drin. Zwar wird evtl. Darth Vader als Bösewicht abgemildert und eher in die Opferrolle gesteckt.  Aber Storytechnisch ist das schon klasse. Nicht umsonst gefällt mir Ep III so gut. Drama baby 
Und Kylo? Jemand der seine Aggressionen nicht kontrollieren kann und allen zeigen will das er der viel größere Bösewicht ist. Man müsste beleuchten warum er böse geworden ist. Nur Lukes Verrat ist wenig. Was war sein Antrieb? Was hat ihn in die Arme von Snoke getrieben? Wurde er gemobbt weil er der Enkel von Vader ist? Das würde erst recht einen negativen Einfluss auf seine Erscheinung haben. Mimi der arme Kylo wurde gemobbt und will jetzt die Galaxie knechten.  
Oh man, eigentlich will ich gar nicht nörgeln. Star Wars ist cool und trotz aller Kritik bin ich froh das es weitere Filme gibt.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Auch die Geschichte wie aus einem guten ein böser wird ist bei Anakin viel besser als bei Kylo.
> Die Angst Anakins vom Tod seiner Frau wird durch die dunkle Seite ausgenutzt. Da steckt echt viel Tragik und Dramaturgie drin. Zwar wird evtl. Darth Vader als Bösewicht abgemildert und eher in die Opferrolle gesteckt.  Aber Storytechnisch ist das schon klasse. Nicht umsonst gefällt mir Ep III so gut. Drama baby
> Und Kylo? Jemand deine Aggression nicht kontrollieren kann und allen zeigen will das er der viel größere Bösewicht ist. Man müsste beleuchten warum er böse geworden ist. Nur Lukes Verrat ist wenig. Was war sein Antrieb? Was hat ihn in die Arme von Snoke getrieben? Wurde er gemobbt weil er der Enkel von Vader ist? Das würde erst recht einen negativen Einfluss auf seine Erscheinung haben. Mimi der arme Kylo wurde gemobbt und will jetzt die Galaxie knechten.
> Oh man, eigentlich will ich gar nicht nörgeln. Star Wars ist cool und trotz aller Kritik bin ich froh das es weitere Filme gibt.



ja toll,dafür wurden im ja auch zig jahre später,satte drei teile gewidmet.so einen extrafilm wo es nur um ihn und seine hintergrundstory geht,würde mir auf jedenfall gefallen,,als charakter find ich den klasse


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> "You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them! Bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness! You were my brother Anakin! I loved you!"


"I hate you."



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## riesenwiesel (10. Januar 2018)

Mal davon abgesehen, ob Kylo jetzt wirklich böse ist oder nicht. Ein erfahrenes Strategisches Genie ist er nun wirklich nicht und das fehlt mir im Moment. Die "Bösen" sind rein von der Stärke her überlegen, aber die Filme haben sich ordentlich Mühe gegen, ihre jetzigen Anführer in sonstiger Hinsicht als unfähig dastehen zu lassen. Insofern hinterlässt Snoke für mich da eine sehr große Lücke.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ja toll,dafür wurden im ja auch zig jahre später,satte drei teile gewidmet.so einen extrafilm wo es nur um ihn und seine hintergrundstory geht,würde mir auf jedenfall gefallen,,als charakter find ich den auf jedenfall klasse



Ja, stimmt schon. Theoretisch müsste man sich mit all der Kritik zurück halten bis Disney alles fertig erzählt hat. Dann kann man auf Lücken usw. Jagd machen. Aber auf der anderen Seite macht es ja auch Spaß darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Auch die Geschichte wie aus einem guten ein böser wird ist bei Anakin viel besser als bei Kylo.
> Die Angst Anakins vom Tod seiner Frau wird durch die dunkle Seite ausgenutzt. Da steckt echt viel Tragik und Dramaturgie drin. Zwar wird evtl. Darth Vader als Bösewicht abgemildert und eher in die Opferrolle gesteckt.  Aber Storytechnisch ist das schon klasse. Nicht umsonst gefällt mir Ep III so gut. Drama baby
> Und Kylo? Jemand der seine Aggressionen nicht kontrollieren kann und allen zeigen will das er der viel größere Bösewicht ist. Man müsste beleuchten warum er böse geworden ist. Nur Lukes Verrat ist wenig. Was war sein Antrieb? Was hat ihn in die Arme von Snoke getrieben? Wurde er gemobbt weil er der Enkel von Vader ist? Das würde erst recht einen negativen Einfluss auf seine Erscheinung haben. Mimi der arme Kylo wurde gemobbt und will jetzt die Galaxie knechten.
> Oh man, eigentlich will ich gar nicht nörgeln. Star Wars ist cool und trotz aller Kritik bin ich froh das es weitere Filme gibt.


Also als erstes würde ich gerne anmerken, dass I-III nun mal ihn als zentrale Rolle hat und die Filme letztlich die Antwort auf die Frage sein sollen warum Vader Vader ist. Das ist halt eine andere Ausgangsposition als VII-IX. Ani jetzt aber als die überzeugendere Wandlung zuzuschreiben finde ich sehr gewagt. In Filmzeit und Realzeit vergehen keine 5 Minuten zwischen "Oh nein ich kann mich euch nicht anschließen, ihr seit ein Sith!" über "Oh mein Gott ich hab geholfen Jedi-Meister umzubringen!" hin zu "Sterbt ihr dreckigen Jedi-Kinder!"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> In Filmzeit und Realzeit vergehen keine 5 Minuten zwischen "Oh nein ich kann mich euch nicht anschließen, ihr seit ein Sith!" über "Oh mein Gott ich hab geholfen Jedi-Meister umzubringen!" hin zu "Sterbt ihr dreckigen Jedi-Kinder!"



Ähnlich glaubwürdig wie die Instant-Wandlung von Iden Versio in Battlefront 2.


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ähnlich glaubwürdig wie die Instant-Wandlung von Iden Versio in Battlefront 2.



Anscheinend hab ich ein faible für schnelle Wandlungen weil ich das auch nicht so schlecht fand.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, ob Kylo jetzt wirklich böse ist oder nicht. Ein erfahrenes Strategisches Genie ist er nun wirklich nicht und das fehlt mir im Moment. Die "Bösen" sind rein von der Stärke her überlegen, aber die Filme haben sich ordentlich Mühe gegen, ihre jetzigen Anführer in sonstiger Hinsicht als unfähig dastehen zu lassen. Insofern hinterlässt Snoke für mich da eine sehr große Lücke.



Snoke auch nicht. Der strategische Verstand scheint General Hux zu sein. Das sieht man kurz im Thronsaal, als er Snoke aufklärt wie er den Widerstand platt machen will. Gefällt mir auch nicht, aber scheint so. Mein Problem mit dem aktuellen SW, egal ob 7, RO oder 8, sind zum Einen die One-Man-Shows der Guten und zum Anderen den Mangel an Kompetenz der Bösen.  Da werden bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit planetare Schilde durchsprungen und *händisch *rechtzeitig gebremst, Sturmtruppen zuhauf von einen Blinden mit einem Stock verprügelt, Schlachtschiffe mit einem einzelnen Jäger Kampfunfähig geschossen und so weiter und so fort. Auf der Gegenseite sind aber anscheinend nur Gaggeber und Zielscheiben. Groß anders war es zwar im Sequel auch nicht, aber hier ist es halt noch extremer. In der OT waren die Bösen einfach bedrohlicher. Da waren für den Falken  schon 5 Tie´s eine Herausforderung, was halt glaubwürdiger ist.


----------



## feylamias (10. Januar 2018)

Mir gefällt dies im Film sehr gut. Der Film ist ohnehin einer der Besten der Reihe, fast so gut wie Empire Strikes Back und um Längen besser als "Return of the Jedi".

Und mal im Ernst: Würde "Return of the Jedi" heute rauskommen, dann würde die Snoke-Kritik dort über Palpatine geäußert werden. Ähnliche Figur mit ähnlich viel Hintergrund. Keine Erklärung zum Aussehen, keine Erklärung zu den genauen Kräften, fast nichts zum Hintergrund - weil es unwichtig war.

Haben die Details, die dann in den Prequels erklärt wurden, WIRKLICH geholfen? Eher nicht. Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

naja, der Imperator war auch nicht grade so schlau bei Endor in Sache Taktik sondern eher Arrogant


----------



## Cicero (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Konnte eh noch nie verstehen, wieso dieser unausgebildete Bengel als der mächtigste Jedi aller Zeiten angesehen wird. So ein Blödsinn.



/einmisch

Und jetzt haben wir eine Rey, die noch weniger ausgebildet ist und scheinbar mindestens genauso mächtig wie Luke sein soll. Nicht unbedingt besser, oder? Zumal Rey und Kylo über Fähigkeiten verfügen, die gerade einmal die mächtigsten und ältesten Jedi- Meister hatten, Stichwort Gedankenkontrolle, Aufhalten von Blasterschüssen, etc.. Und bei Rey nochmal so schlimm, da sie den Stormtrooper kontrollieren konnte BEVOR sie überhaupt irgendein Jedi getroffen hatte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und jetzt haben wir eine Rey, die noch weniger ausgebildet ist und scheinbar mindestens genauso mächtig wie Luke sein soll. Nicht unbedingt besser, oder?



Habe nie behauptet, dass das besser ist.
Es wird halt nur mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. 
Bei Luke ist es ok, bei Rey nicht mehr.
Beim Imperator ist es ok, bei Snoke nicht mehr.
Und so weiter.


----------



## Cicero (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe nie behauptet, dass das besser ist.
> Es wird halt nur mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> Bei Luke ist es ok, bei Rey nicht mehr.
> Beim Imperator ist es ok, bei Snoke nicht mehr.
> Und so weiter.



Naja, als der erste Teil (also heute EP4) rauskam, hing das Universum erzähltechnisch noch ziemlich in der Luft. Mittlerweile ist der 9. Teil (inkl. RO) der Saga in den Kinos und es gibt mehrere Serien und zig- Bücher. Will sagen: man ist in der Dramaturgie und der Konsistenz des Star Wars Univsersums wesentlich weiter wie 1977 (!). Und ich finde, dass sollte sich auch irgendwie in den neuen Teilen wiederspiegeln. Jetzt auftretende Personen bzw. Charaktere erscheinen ja nicht aus dem Nichts in einem noch frisch zu erzählendem Universum sondern hängen jetzt im Kontext von 9 Filmen, Büchern, Serien, etc.  Genau das wird ja auch von vielen Fans bemängelt: Man kennt mittlerweile sehr viel vom Star Wars Universum als das alles erst einmal mühsam neu erzählt werden müsste. Hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auch George Lucas wusste 1977 noch nicht wirklich, was er 1999 mal mit Palpatine anstellen würde.


 Das is falsch !
Zum Zeitpunkt kurz vor dem Release von Ep5 habe ich mich in einer Starwars Fanzeitung vom Kumpel schon mit dem Ex-Senator gespoilert !


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das is falsch !
> Zum Zeitpunkt kurz vor dem Release von Ep5 habe ich mich in einer Starwars Fanzeitung vom Kumpel schon mit dem Ex-Senator gespoilert !



Ähm, wer mag's ihm sagen was für'n Bock er da geschossen hat?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ein grundsätzliches Problem, für unser Fan-Herz, die Tatsache ist, dass wir am liebsten alles erzählt bekommen wollen von einem Star Wars-Film, weil die Story ja auch unzählige Story-Stränge hat. Demnach würde aber ein Streifen 10 Std. laufen  Ich glaube Star Wars lebte doch schon immer davon, dass die Filme einiges anreißen, und dann durch Comics, Bücher, Zeichentrickfilme, Games etc. zu Ende erzählen. Ich bin mir sicher das gleiche wird mit Snoke auch passieren, nur Geduld liebe Fans  

Zu Luke: Man darf nicht vergessen, dass er der Sohn des Auserwählten ist und dementsprechend seine Machtaffinität weit viel höher als die der anderen Wesen ist. Deshalb kann ich mir vorstellen, dass seine Ausbildung beim stärksten lebenden Jedi-Meister seiner Zeit, nämlich Yoda, zumindest ausreichend beendet wurde. 

Zu Kylo: Bei ihm habe ich durch Episode 8 das starke Gefühl, dass er nicht wirklich böse ist, wie der Imperator, der ja durch die dunkle Macht so was von eingenommen war, dass sein Äußeres entstellt wurde (Meine Vermutung bzgl. Kylo bestätigt auch die Tatsache, dass ihm die gelb-roten Sith-Augen fehlen), und deshalb in Episode 9 entweder durch Rey "bekehrt" wird oder einen alles entscheidenden tragischen Tod sterben wird und somit dann doch vollends seinem Vorbild Vader in die Fußstapfen treten wird. But that's just my 2 cents


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Naja, als der erste Teil (also heute EP4) rauskam, hing das Universum erzähltechnisch noch ziemlich in der Luft. Mittlerweile ist der 9. Teil (inkl. RO) der Saga in den Kinos und es gibt mehrere Serien und zig- Bücher. Will sagen: man ist in der Dramaturgie und der Konsistenz des Star Wars Univsersums wesentlich weiter wie 1977 (!). Und ich finde, dass sollte sich auch irgendwie in den neuen Teilen wiederspiegeln. Jetzt auftretende Personen bzw. Charaktere erscheinen ja nicht aus dem Nichts in einem noch frisch zu erzählendem Universum sondern hängen jetzt im Kontext von 9 Filmen, Büchern, Serien, etc.  Genau das wird ja auch von vielen Fans bemängelt: Man kennt mittlerweile sehr viel vom Star Wars Universum als das alles erst einmal mühsam neu erzählt werden müsste. Hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt....



Genau. Ep 4 konnte sich alle Freiheiten nehmen da nichts vorher da war. Mittlerweile gibt es aber so viel auf was geachtet werden muss, damit alles zusammen passt und es (kaum) Logik Lücken gibt. Das muss den Regisseuren bewusst werden. Sie können sich nicht alle Freiheiten nehmen. Bei allem was neu eingeführt werden soll, muss geprüft ob es etwaige Unstimmigkeiten mit dem bisherigen Star Wars Universum gibt.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Genau. Ep 4 konnte sich alle Freiheiten nehmen da nichts vorher da war. Mittlerweile gibt es aber so viel auf was geachtet werden muss, damit alles zusammen passt und es (kaum) Logik Lücken gibt. Das muss den Regisseuren bewusst werden. Sie können sich nicht alle Freiheiten nehmen. Bei allem was neu eingeführt werden soll, muss geprüft ob es etwaige Unstimmigkeiten mit dem bisherigen Star Wars Universum gibt.



Darauf wird seitens LucasArts auch jetzt noch penibel geachtet. Nichts was wir in den neuen Filmen bisher sehen konnten verstößt meines Wissens gegen etwas das kanonisch ist. Die Gegenargumente gegen die aktuelle Triologie die größtenteils gebracht werden lassen sich auf letztlich 3 reduzieren:

1. Subjektive Wahrnehmung der Stärke verschiedener Machtfähigkeiten, die man vorher nicht kannte.
2. Fehlende Informationen die innerhalb der 30 Jahre zwischen den Trilogien liegen.
3. Persönliches Missfallen von Auflösungen, Charakteren und Storywendungen.

Nichts davon führt aber dazu, dass etwas kanonisch inkorrekt ist. Nehme ich zum Beispiel den eingefrorenen Schuss. Blaster sind keine Laser sondern beschleunigtes Plasma (wobei es hierfür nicht mal ein wirklichen Unterschied macht), dazu die Eigenschaft der Machtnutzer ihr zB Schwert schnell genug bewegen zu können um selbst mehrere Schüsse in schneller Folge abwehren zu können und das Ding mit "die Macht umgibt alles.....". Damit hat man dann eigentlich alles zusammen um die gezeigte Fähigkeit als definitiv mach(t)bar einzustufen und das wäre noch nicht mal eine schwierige Übung. Zur Erinnerung, Lukes Schwerttraining gegen die Kugeldrohne mit Sichtklappe unten aus nächster Nähe als erste gezeigte physische Lektion innerhalb des Filmuniversums.


----------



## Xevillus (10. Januar 2018)

Sich heraus zu reden es hätte nicht gepasst... Passend ist die Antwort für Filme die mit viel Bumm Peng Krach ------ Große Raumschiffe Bummm-------- Große Städte Bummm Krach usw 
ist einfach nur keine Story und viel Platz für Bilder die uns darüber hinwegtäuschen soll.
So ein Schlechtes Drehbuch.... und dann redet man sich heraus. 

Das is ja schon wie bei angeblichen Verschwörungstheoretikern. Es liegen unübersehbare Fakten vor aber die veranwortlichen reden sich mit Unsinn raus.
Das hat doch auch schon Episode 1-3 gezeigt. Alle Fans waren genervt von dieser Love Story und der Schlechten Performance von den Anakin ( Darth Vaider ) Darstellern.

Enttäuschende Story von Luke ähmm also ich kann es nicht 100 % sagen aber mehr als 10 Minuten Screen Time hatte er glaub ich nicht.
 War ja auch nach Presse Meldungen bevor er zurückgerudert ist enttäuscht und überrascht von der Letzten Szene von Luke im Film. 
Alle Episode 4-6 Darsteller rausnehmen dann wirds auch billiger...

Die Weltraumszene mit Leia Sorry aber da hab ich echt laut Auflachen müssen. Das hat mich an die völlig übertriebenen Kung Fu Filme aus den 80ern erinnert da hat man sowas aber auch erwartet.

Im großen und ganzen sind die Jedi mittlerweile Dilettanten ohne Religion die schon im Vorschulalter die Macht von Yoda und dem Imperator haben.... Schmunzel. 
Der Rest ist jede Menge CGl die in Postproduktion passiert. 
Mich würde mal Interessieren ob Schauspieler oder CGI mehr Screentime haben.
Star Wars ist einfach nur noch langweilig.

Aber nun Planen wir eine Serie daraus zu machen denn die Kuh muß gemolken werden.
Gibt ja auch genug Leute die sich den Müll immer wieder geben.
Ich fand Rouge One besser als Episode 8 da war zumindest mehr Geschichte und Emotionen zu sehen.

Die einzigen die in 8 Emotionen gezeigt hat waren Luke und Leia. Die hat man in 8 einfach nur noch Lächerlich gemacht. Erzählstoff hätte es noch genug gegeben aber man gibt den Stab weiter an einsilbige dumme Texte für die neuen Helden und Krach bumm Peng........


----------



## MrFob (10. Januar 2018)

Also, das Argument, dass kein Platz mehr im Film war ist echt bescheuert. Der Film hat total viel unsinniges and gestrecktes Zeug in seiner viel zu langen Lauflaenge wie es ist.
Der ganze Part auf dem Kasino-Planeten z.B. ist komplett unnuetz. Das sind schon mal mindestens 20 Minuten, die man auch anders haette verwenden koennen.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2018)

och nicht schon wieder ein Lauter Hater
Ja ne, So viel Text und alles ist Falsch ...

Vorallem: Grade weil von den 7 Darstellern der Klassischen Trilogie auch alle so teuer sind bis auf Ford und klar, Lucas hat Star Wars ja ÜBER haupt nicht gemolken oder CGI eingesetzt 
Nach so viel Blödsinn muss man echt mal fragen ob ihr mal Star Wars überhaupt verstanden habt bzw. innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre überhaupt mal gesehen oder intelligenterweise mal eher die Frage beantwortet, wieso es okay ist wenn einer das macht, aber beim anderen dann sowas bei raus kommt wo von die hälfte nicht mal stimmt

Aber die Weltraumszene ist ein schöner Test wie viel Ahnung Leute haben, denn Brillianterweise ist das die Realistischte Szene im Ganzen Film! Ja Wahnsinn, im Weltraum gibts keine Luft westwegen nichts Flattert und Menschen platzen nicht Instant


----------



## Jalpar (10. Januar 2018)

Tja, dann warten wir jetzt auf das Snoke-Spin-Off.


----------



## Jalpar (10. Januar 2018)

Tja, dann warten wir jetzt auf das Snoke-Spin-Off.


----------



## Rdrk710 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe nie behauptet, dass das besser ist.
> Es wird halt nur mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> Bei Luke ist es ok, bei Rey nicht mehr.
> Beim Imperator ist es ok, bei Snoke nicht mehr.
> Und so weiter.



Und damit hast du, glaube ich, eben den kern des "Hatetrains" aufgdeckt. Ep. 8 ist bei genauer Betrachtung eben NICHT "bold and new", sondern genau genommen ein ziemlicher rehash von Dingen, die schonmal GENAU SO schon mal da waren. Während das halt 1977 - 1983 noch bahnrechend war, reagieren heute gerade die Fans (Niemand hasst Stwar Wars Filme so sehr wie Star Wars Fans ) ziemlich verschnupft.


----------



## Jalpar (10. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, in Ep III hat doch Yoda zu Obi Wan gesagt, er hätte ein paar Übungen für ihn um mit Qui Gon Jinn in Kontakt zu treten.
> Also müsste Qui Gon ja auch ein Macht Geist sein. Schade das er sich nie hat blicken lassen oder das man ihn nicht am Ende von Ep VI eingebaut hat wo Obi, Ani und Yoda als Geister nebeneinander stehen.
> Aber wahrscheinlich hat er sich aus dem Staub gemacht nach seiner tollen Einschätzung zu Anakin.




Qui-Gon Jinn ist ein Machtgeist. Er hat seinen Auftritt auf Mortis. (Star Wars - The Clone Wars, Staffel 3, Episode 17)


----------



## Malifurion (10. Januar 2018)

Das kommt davon, wenn man eine Trilogie schreibt und jeder Film in sich seperat geschrieben wird ohne Rücksicht auf den folgenden oder davor gemachten Film zu nehmen. Irgendwann heißt es "wir haben keinen Platz mehr dafür". Dann hätte man Snoke auch erst garnicht einbauen müssen. Planung Trilogie: 0%.


----------



## Malifurion (10. Januar 2018)

Das kommt davon, wenn man eine Trilogie schreibt und jeder Film in sich seperat geschrieben wird ohne Rücksicht auf den folgenden oder davor gemachten Film zu nehmen. Irgendwann heißt es "wir haben keinen Platz mehr dafür". Dann hätte man Snoke auch erst garnicht einbauen müssen. Planung Trilogie: 0%.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe nie behauptet, dass das besser ist.
> Es wird halt nur mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> Bei Luke ist es ok, bei Rey nicht mehr.
> Beim Imperator ist es ok, bei Snoke nicht mehr.
> Und so weiter.


Daran hänge ich mich gar nicht auf, da hat das SW-Franchise halt seine eigenen Gesetze. Wer wieviel Macht hat und was kann und was nicht, das ist mir ziemlich gleich. Auch dass Leias vorher nie stark ausgeprägte Machtseite im Augenblick ihres denkbaren Todes zum Vorschein kommt... Find ich okay. Mir geht es auch gar nicht um die Physik, den "Realismus", die politische oder gar die wissenschaftliche Ebene innerhalb des Lucasschen Universums.

Mich - und da geht es, wenn man so die Medien durchkämt, nicht sehr wenigen Kinobesuchern genauso - stört es dass man eine Figur einbaut, sich mit Details bedeckt hält, große Erwartungen schürt... Und diese dann ohne nachgelieferten Info-Puffer so Zack aus dem Folgefilm kickt.

Wenn man mit einem Charakter nichts anzufangen weiss, dann setze ich diesen erst gar nicht ein. So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein. Wenn Snoke einfach nur für den Bodycount herhalten sollte dann hätte auch ein austauschbarer Typ a la Darth Maul ausgereicht bei von vorneherein kein Ausbau-Potential gegeben ist.

Man sieht jetzt doch sehr gut dass es vielen Seher unter den Fingernägeln gejuckt hat mehr über Snoke zu erfahren. Ich begreife einfach nicht warum man die Chance so vertun könnte und wirklich nix aus Snoke herausgeholt hat. Wenigstens etwas um seinen Status näher zu durchleuchten und ihn greifbarer zu machen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Anakin ist 41 BBY geboren, die Order 66 wurde im Jahre 19 BBY erteilt.
> Somit war Anakin zu diesem Zeitpunkt 22 Jahre alt.
> 
> Ben Solo wurde 5 ABY geboren, Han Solo wurde von ihm im Jahre 34 ABY getötet.
> Ben ist zu diesen Zeitpunkt also 29 Jahre alt.



Eigentlich schon ziemlich beeindruckend, was das Imperium in nur 19 Jahren alles auf die Beine gestellt hat. Klar, sie haben ziemlich viel Krempel von der Republik uebernommen aber da die ganzen Bauten und Schiffe des Imperiums doch sehr anders aussehen als die der alten Republik muss man ja schon davon ausgehen, dass die ihr ganzes Zeug entweder komplett neu oder zumindest krass umgebaut haben.
Da haben sich die boesen Jungs ja schon maechtig ins Zeug gelegt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon ziemlich beeindruckend, was das Imperium in nur 19 Jahren alles auf die Beine gestellt haben. Klar, sie haben ziemlich viel Krempel von der Republik uebernommen aber da die ganzen Bauten und Schiffe des Imperiums doch sehr anders aussehen als die der alten Republik muss man ja schon davon ausgehen, dass die ihr ganzes Zeug entweder komplett neu oder zumindest krass umgebaut haben.
> Da haben sich die boesen Jungs ja schon maechtig ins Zeug gelegt.


Vor allem wie es sie geschafft haben dass die Schiffs- und Allgemein-Technik einen optischen derart krassen Alterungsprozess erfährt... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem wie es sie geschafft haben dass die Schiffs- und Allgemein-Technik einen optischen derart krassen Alterungsprozess durchlaufen hat...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Aber ja nur bei den Anderen (Rebellen und Zivilisten), die halt alle ausgebeutet wurden. Bei den Imperialen sah ja eigentlich immer alles wie geleckt aus. Deren schiffe hatten halt nur einen eher militaerisch-industriellen Stil. Ich nenne das Effizienz.


----------



## con47 (10. Januar 2018)

150 Minuten Spielzeit und es war nicht genug Zeit Snoke etwas mehr zu charakterisieren bevor man ihn aus der Gleichung nimmt?


----------



## Murdoc85 (10. Januar 2018)

Disneys "Vision" für SW, wenn man es so nennen will ist eine neue "alte" Trilogie auf eine neue Zielgruppe getrimmt zu bringen.  Alles alte wird gekillt, egal wie, viele kennen die Charaktere eh nicht mehr und dann kommt der neue Reboot. 

Ich bin halt nicht mehr Zielgruppe, was mich am meistens stört, ja auch das mit Snoke, totaler BS mmn. Aber was noch viel mehr ins Gewicht fällt, es werden Stränge inkonsequent erzählt zb. Finn vs. Phasma, da dachte ich, cool jetzt gehts rund und dann so ein drecks abgang, naja.

Dann Hux, wird total lächerlich gemacht warum? Ep 7 guter Start für ihn und jetzt die Witzfigur schlechthin.

Die ganze Casino Planeten Szene, da war das thema Kapitalismus, nichts draus gemacht außer beschäftigungstherapie für Boyega und die Asiatin, die der sinnloseste Charakter ist, aber musste wahrscheinlich rein wegen dem asiatischen markt.

Die neue Trilogier ist ein einziger Cashgrab, halb ausgegorenes neues und aufgewärmtes altes, vielleicht will ja Shitney testen wo die Schmerzgrenze von Müll erreicht ist. Für mich gibts die nächsten Filme nur mehr per Torrent oder Stream. EP 8 war für mich nur Zeit und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## kidou1304 (10. Januar 2018)

dramaturgie..soso...das jeder dramatischen Szene im Film aber mit mini-gags das Wasserabgegraben wurde stört ihn dabei nicht oder was?

Schlechter Witz is das


----------



## riesenwiesel (10. Januar 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Dann Hux, wird total lächerlich gemacht warum? Ep 7 guter Start für ihn und jetzt die Witzfigur schlechthin.


Und selbst die Witzfigur besitzt am Ende noch mehr taktisch Kompetenz als der neue Oberanführer. 
Ich bin gespannt wie das dann in Episode 9 aussehen soll.


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Januar 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Dann Hux, wird total lächerlich gemacht warum? Ep 7 guter Start für ihn und jetzt die Witzfigur schlechthin.


Du übersiehst das Hux zwar lächerlich rüberkommt aber gleichzeitig sehr gefährlich ist. Das ist ähnlich wie mit Kylo Ren in Episode 7.
Snoke erklärt sogar warum er Hux ausgewählt hat.


----------



## MrFob (10. Januar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Du übersiehst das Hux zwar lächerlich rüberkommt aber gleichzeitig sehr gefährlich ist.



Dann fehlt ja jetzt nur noch, dass er sich in Episode 9 ueber die Fake News beschwert und die "First Order" in "Order First" umbenennt.


----------



## Dai-shi (11. Januar 2018)

Ich werfe das mal so in den Raum, ohne alle Kommentare gelesen zu haben, aber heißt ja in Episode 6 "Er wäre der letzte JEDI" ... Aber von den Sith war keine Rede z.B.

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Originalen:
Palpatine: Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Plagueis The Wise? 

Anakin: No?

Palpatine: I thought not. It’s not a story the Jedi would tell you. It’s a Sith legend. Darth Plagueis was a Dark Lord of the Sith, so powerful and so wise he could use the Force to influence the midichlorians to create life… He had such a knowledge of the dark side, he could even keep the ones he cared about from dying. 

Anakin: He could actually save people from death?

Palpatine: The dark side of the Force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural. 

Anakin: What happened to him?

Palpatine: He became so powerful… the only thing he was afraid of was losing his power, which eventually, of course, he did. Unfortunately, he taught his apprentice everything he knew, then his apprentice killed him in his sleep. Ironic. He could save others from death, but not himself.

Vielleicht war ja Snoke ja der Schüler, der Darth Plagueis tötete, nachdem er die Macht der "Unsterblichkeit" erlernt hatte, also verdammt alt war (und deshalb so verrunzelt aussah)?

Nur mal so ein Gedankengang


----------



## Wubaron (11. Januar 2018)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja Snoke ja der Schüler, der Darth Plagueis tötete, nachdem er die Macht der "Unsterblichkeit" erlernt hatte, also verdammt alt war (und deshalb so verrunzelt aussah)?
> 
> Nur mal so ein Gedankengang



Der Schüler von Darth Plagueis war der Imperator. Das war nämlich ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an Ani, um zu sagen "hey ich hab die Macht den Tod zu überlisten und so deine Frau zu retten. Du musst nur zu mir auf die dunkle Seite kommen".
Außerdem ist der Imperator selbst uralt. Wenn man bedenkt wie alt er in den Prequels schon aussah. Plus dann noch die vielen Jahrzehnte obendrauf.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Januar 2018)

Die Geschichte rund um Darth Plagueis wurde in einem Roman niedergeschrieben der wirklich gut ist. Ich hätte nämlich gedacht das Snoke eigentlich Darth Plagueis ist, denn das hätte nämlich wie die Faust auf's Auge gepasst, d.h. Aussehen, Gesichtsverletzung etc.pp.


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2018)

Das Problem ist, wie es schon einige andere geschildert haben, die aus inzwischen 7 Filmen (I-VI+R1) bestehende Vorgeschichte. Wäre VII der erste Star Wars Film überhaupt, würde es vermutlich kaum einen stören, dass Snoke so charakterisiert wurde, wie in VII und VIII. Klar, man hat zwar in IX noch die Gelegenheit auf Snoke einzugehen, aber der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür wäre dann doch wohl eher vor seinem Ableben gewesen...

Mag ja sein, dass diese neue Trilogie für eine neue Generation gemacht wird - aber ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass allzu viele Star Wars-Neulinge in den 7. oder 9. Film aus dem Star Wars-Universum gehen, ohne vorher die anderen Teile gesehen zu haben. 

Die OT hat auch ohne PT funktioniert - und sie hat auch _mit_ der PT funktioniert. Die PT andererseits funktioniert nur teilweise ohne OT, da die PT quasi mit einem Cliffhanger endet. Die NT hingegen würde meines Erachtens nur dann wirklich funktionieren, wenn es weder OT noch PT gäbe. 

Während der zeitliche Gap zwischen der PT und der OT keine nennenswerte Entwicklungen beinhaltet (das Imperium entsteht in III, zum Zeitpunkt von IV hat es sich lediglich gefestigt, die Hauptcharaktere aus der PT entwickeln sich nicht wesentlich weiter), ist der Gap zwischen OT und NT angefüllt mit Ereignissen und Charakterentwicklungen die dürftig bis gar nicht angegangen werden: Eine neue Republik wird gegründet, Han und Leia werden Eltern und trennen sich, Han wird der Falke geklaut, Luke beginnt mit der Ausbildung von Jedis, geht in ein selbstgewähltes Exil, das Imperium überlebt irgendwie und geht über in die neue Ordnung mit einem neuen charismatischen, machtbegabten Anführer...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Januar 2018)

Ich finde die Figur des Snoke ist symptomatisch für die ganze neue Trilogie (oder wieviele Teile es auch immer werden): Dinge sind ohne Erklärung einfach da und niemand weiß warum. Spätestens in Episode 8 hätte man den Bogen zurück schlagen müssen, das ist aber nur sehr unzureichend passiert (zumidest über Lukes Werdegang hat man ein bisschen was erfahren).
die Filme sind für sich genommen nicht schlecht, ich bin bloß ziemlich ratlos, wie ich sie in den Star Wars Kanon einfügen soll. Die Saga wirkt so wie ein Puzzle wo in der Mitte was fehlt...


----------

